# loading big machine



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What do you guys use to load your bigger machines into your trucks? Im looking at upgrading and Im gonna need some assistance with loading and unloading. Ive seen some with ramps, and some with a small crane. Just looking for some ideas. My truck is a gmc savanna with a supreme spartan body. What do you got?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

what machine are you loading?


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Im looking at upgrading to a spartan, 300, 1065, or 2001. Right now I have General metro rooter, which i guess would be a medium size. Its not to bad to load alone, but i know that will change with the upgrade.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just load the 1065 using the easy lift dolly that comes with it. Just remember to bend at the knees not the back.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

K-750 I just pick it up and set it in the truck. Sometimes I let the tailgate down.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> K-750 I just pick it up and set it in the truck. Sometimes I let the tailgate down.




It's a southern thing.

I load the Maxi Rooter on the top rack sometimes just for the hellofit...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> What do you guys use to load your bigger machines into your trucks? Im looking at upgrading and Im gonna need some assistance with loading and unloading. Ive seen some with ramps, and some with a small crane. Just looking for some ideas. My truck is a gmc savanna with a supreme spartan body. What do you got?


When I worked out of a van we had some 4 wheeler ramps we modified to load the Maxi Rooter with, saved a lot of back for sure.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well if you must use a basket machine, here ya go...

http://www.westernmule.com/bumper_cranes.html


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> What do you guys use to load your bigger machines into your trucks? Im looking at upgrading and Im gonna need some assistance with loading and unloading. Ive seen some with ramps, and some with a small crane. Just looking for some ideas. My truck is a gmc savanna with a supreme spartan body. What do you got?[/QUOTE]
> 
> A 22 year old apprentice. :thumbsup:
> 
> [Someday, he'll be on the "my dad used to say.........thread, talking about me. "LOAD UP THE DRAIN MACHINE, AND HURRY THE EFF UP"]:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the best things I ever got was the loading wheel in the handles when I use to use a Spartan 300. I always looked for a loading wheen in the other machines i now use.

I think Spartan came up with the idea of it. Good idea.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I just load the 1065 using the easy lift dolly that comes with it. Just remember to bend at the knees not the back.


 That is what it is called? It is a great idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

We use a simple aluminum ramp that folds in half.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got a 14" electric walk behind concrete saw and am faced with loading and unloading alone. Too heavy for me to safely muscle it up the ramp. So what I did was fasten a electric winch to the floor in the front of the van and hook the cable end to the saw push the button and up the ramp it goes. There is a wired remote that is long enough to operate from the back door area, so you can guide it up straight. I have it mounted so I can easily remove it when I don't need it. I like it so much that I started thinking of how it could mount out of the way and pull more from about 20" up in the front somehow, like on the fence behind the seats, if it were stronger. I drive a chevy express. What a great option that would be for the manufacturers to offer.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I drive a box van with rather tall deck, I use a manual winching crane. I take some lip for not hefting the thing, my back is worth more than what I make on mainline stoppages.:no:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I drive a box van with rather tall deck, I use a manual winching crane. I take some lip for not hefting the thing, my back is worth more than what I make on mainline stoppages.:no:


I used to be one of those guys that toughed it out and snickered at ramps and such. I have since changed my thinking and you're right, it's not worth it. Take the extra 2 minutes to winch it up or pull out the ramp. Right at this very moment I am sitting on the sofa with an ice pack on my lower back. 





Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

With my DM55 I just open rear doors take the reel off strap it to the side of the bins bend the knees lift a little and slide her in :thumbsup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

drs said:


> One of the best things I ever got was the loading wheel in the handles when I use to use a Spartan 300. I always looked for a loading wheen in the other machines i now use.
> 
> I think Spartan came up with the idea of it. Good idea.


Im also using the loading wheel for the Spartan 300 works great and makes things a little easier.:thumbup:
Im riding in a gas eating GMC E350 with a smaller size custom bed..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> I just got a 14" electric walk behind concrete saw and am faced with loading and unloading alone. Too heavy for me to safely muscle it up the ramp. So what I did was fasten a electric winch to the floor in the front of the van and hook the cable end to the saw push the button and up the ramp it goes. There is a wired remote that is long enough to operate from the back door area, so you can guide it up straight. I have it mounted so I can easily remove it when I don't need it. I like it so much that I started thinking of how it could mount out of the way and pull more from about 20" up in the front somehow, like on the fence behind the seats, if it were stronger. I drive a chevy express. What a great option that would be for the manufacturers to offer.


 
Tell us about the electric saw, please. I did not see it posted in the new equipment thread. Lets follow the rules. 

I have been looking at pneumatic, for basements and inside work.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Tell us about the electric saw, please. I did not see it posted in the new equipment thread. Lets follow the rules.
> 
> I have been looking at pneumatic, for basements and inside work.


Sorry, it's a MK 14" 30amp, 5hp, water fed, concrete cutting momma jomma! You can switch the blade from side to side. 3k new. A friend of a friend used it once or twice and got tired of looking at it and sold it to me for $400!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I drive a box van with rather tall deck, I use a manual winching crane. I take some lip for not hefting the thing, my back is worth more than what I make on mainline stoppages.:no:


I use a harbor freight crane in my step van and to make it easier, buy one their winches and mount it on the crane. Works great.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I went with both, a crane and ramps. sometimes parking is tight and i wont be able to use the ramps, so thats when the crane will come into play. if i can figure out how to post pics, i will.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw this and a big gorlitz machine for the first time at the CLEANER trade show in Nashville in 1985 since then I have had 3 new trucks ,2 new big machines ,2 winches but the ramp will never wear out.http://www.rjmcompany.com/Sewer-Line-Rooter-Tools.pdf http://www.rjmcompany.com/Sewer-Line-Rooter-Tools.pdf


----------

